

I'll save your startup money on digital marketing. Let me sleep on your couch - throwawaysf

Using a throwaway account cz I don&#x27;t want to get into trouble at the border (if any).<p>I&#x27;m coming to San Francisco from Singapore in mid-September and i&#x27;m planning to stay there for 2-3 months. I&#x27;m looking to bunk around to get to know people and save on accommodation.<p>If you&#x27;re running a startup, I&#x27;ll save you money on digital marketing and grow your metric in exchange. Facebook, Twitter, AdWords. I&#x27;ll run your campaigns with the main aim of increasing the metric you want (e.g. hits, users, usage, subscriptions) that beats your current return. I&#x27;ll also teach you how to do it yourself.<p>Track record: I&#x27;ve grown a startup&#x27;s user base from 60k to a million at a fraction of the cost of what the marketing director was spending, with better users as well.<p>I can code too, so I won&#x27;t be clueless.<p>Let&#x27;s chat. throwawaysf101@gmail.com
======
stevoo
With no visible track record how can someone expect to believe that you are
who you are ?

I wont open up my house on you staying there, if i dont know with i will be
crushing there for a couple of months !

Perhaps, a way to prove that you have done what you did then perhaps people
would be more acceptable, but i doubt that will happen in US.

------
MalcolmDiggs
The name is slipping my mind at the moment, but there's a startup that caters
to this exact thing (get free accommodations while traveling in exchange for
pitching in at local startups). Can anybody remember the name? Seems like it
might be useful for him.

